# Tailor in Ottawa area for navy mess kit



## Navy_Pete (28 Jan 2017)

I'm looking for a tailor in the Ottawa area to get my rank changed; some old threads referred to Mario's tailorshop downtown.  Unfortunately, looks like they've closed.

Does anyone have any good experiences with anyone else?  Planning on stopping by the Canex to see if they have someone I can send it out to, but would be good to see if anyone has a recommendation.


----------



## Pusser (28 Jan 2017)

Unfortunately, Mario died a few weeks ago.  Not sure who else is around to do the work.  He bought up all the stock of the other local tailor when he retired a few years ago.  Hopefully, Mario's shop will re-open at some point, but no one seems to know anything.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2017)

If all else fails, Kingston is just down the road.


----------



## Navy_Pete (31 Jan 2017)

Thanks, I'll see what I can find.  Andrei's tailors has an affiliate in Nepean as well, so if all else fails will try that.


----------

